# 8

## **SEM**

8        "  ?!"...
           8 ?!..       ))))
          ,  ,       ,          !
,!     : "      "!   !               !???

----------


## rust

?

----------


## **SEM**

..8   ר

----------


## rust

,

----------


## **SEM**

... ...  -!!!             ,    8         .....
             8 ... 
   ...    "  "?

----------


## rust

,

----------


## **SEM**

..))) )  ,    _))
      8 ???????!!!!!!!!!  ..   45 ))

----------


## rust



----------


## **SEM**

...   !..       ...

----------


## rust

-

----------


## **SEM**

...    !!!!     )))

----------


## rust



----------


## ꩮ

-       :))

----------

8- !    !             : , ,,..  :,,  .  - , ....     !   ...
ֳ       ,     ,    "!
  ,  8- " "!     ,  .     .   ,   ....      ! ,  (  )    ...   ...    !
   !!! 
 ,        .,      ,  !   ...!   .  ,,      .  ?

----------


## Gonosuke

.   ,    3.,     .

----------


## **SEM**

...        ...

----------


## laithemmer

!!!
ֳ  !      !!!       !!!
,  8     ,        !

----------


## **SEM**

...      ..

----------


## laithemmer

> ...      ..

    ...     ,     ...     ))))
     :         ...   ,   ...

----------


## **SEM**

> ...     ,     ...     ))))
>      :         ...   ,   ...

       ))) 
           -     ----        ...

----------


## Odo

**:     

> **

   **SEM**,        *""*?

----------


## V00D00People

> **:     **SEM**,        *""*?

  **:    - ...

----------


## Odo

**:     

> - ...

     ,  .

----------


## **SEM**

**:      - ...
      ""-        ))))

----------

**:     

> ""

  !       .
    .....

----------


## Tail

**:     

> - ...
>       ""-        ))))

        ,           ,    .      .

----------


## **SEM**

**:    .....    !...

----------


## rust

,      ?

----------


## **SEM**

**:     

> !       .
>     .....

    ""  --       ))

----------

-   ,    1,  ,          (    ,   (,               ,           ,   ,   -       ,   ,  )) 
,     . ,   ,  .  ,    糺.      (    ,      ,   ),  ,   ( , , , , ), ,   ,   糺.   ,        ,     .(     ,       :      ?)  , ,   ,    ,    ,    -,         .., ,       ,   .     ,      .
,    .    , ,     ,  ,   ,    . (  ,     , ).
    .          -       "",     ,    .   ,     ,   ,    ,    .   ,         ,    .    ,     ?   : ,    ? (     ,   ,   ,       ) ,  , -      . ,    1   -,     ,     .. ,  ,   ,   ,  ,   ,      .
  ,      ,   ,     ,   .         -    ,    .  - ,  ,        12 ,      ,                     .

----------


## **SEM**

-- ))

----------

!!!     .... 
      !!!

----------


## Tail



----------


## **SEM**

???....                 --        )

----------

,   ,    -  ,              (    ,   ?).           -   .         (  ,   ,         ),       .
   -  (     ,    ,    ),  , 糿  .      ,    ,        ,    .      ,      ?   , ,  ,     -.                ,   ,      ,       ( ,      ,    볺 ),  , , ,       ,   ,        , .    ,    --  ?

----------


## Morning_star

,
    :
   , 
 -   
 -   ...
  , , ?

   ""?

  ...
?   ?
 ? ...
 ,  ...
 ,   "  "...
 ..? ???  ???
 ...    .

,   ",
   ,


   ""

 ...  ...   .





!
    !!! 
P.S.   ,     !

----------


## nickeler

!   8  !       -  .

----------


## laithemmer

, , - -  ?

----------


## Tail

, 8-

----------

. ! ҳ  ,   . .

----------


## 23q

,      ...

----------


## Meladon

> , 8-

  +1

----------


## 23q

,      ...       -  ?   ?    ?) **:     
"       :  ,        -  ,         -  .")

----------


## -

,    -    ? 
,         ""    (  ).   -  .       ,            (  ).

----------


## Olio

> ,    -    ? 
> ,         ""    (  ).   -  .       ,            (  ).

   ,   ...   ,      .   ,        ,    ,  . 
   )))

----------


## 23q

,        - -  ,     250, 500, 1000 .

----------


## laithemmer

:( ,     ?  ?    ?!  , ,    8    -   -....
....ϳ !        !! 
     糿   ....!!   ,          !

----------

** (  )   .  !!!     . ...

----------


## -

,  -   ,    ,      . ,      .    ,      . 
    -      ?

----------


## kobieta

> ** (  )   .  !!!     . ...

  !   !

----------


## laithemmer

> ,  -   ,    ,      . ,      .    ,      . 
>     -      ?

   ,    !! 
  ,        ,             ! :)
 ,     , " "?       -      ?   " "?     ,  ?       ,   "",   .

----------


## nickeler

,      -           ...          ,     .     ,   ,        .    -  ﳳ   .   ! !
 ,       -  ! ,        , .   .
1. ,  ,   ""         
2.      ,         .     .
3.   ,          . 
4. ĳ    ,      .
5.  ,   6, 7   .

----------


## arizel



----------


## Ihor

, ..  ,     ,

----------


## rust

?   ? :_)

----------


## Ihor

> ?   ? :_)

  ,    ,

----------


## Depar

,     ,    ""???

----------


## laithemmer

*Depar*, - "".

----------

.

----------


## nickeler

, ,   http://forum.slovnyk.net/lofiversion....php?t240.html

----------


## RAMM

-      .

----------


## laithemmer

:(     -   , ...    ,  ,     ,     ,   - ....

----------


## nickeler

...  ,     .      ...   ... ,  ,   ...    .

----------


## Tail

> ,       -  ! ,        , .

        .   ,        ""  "  ".        -     ,

----------

,       ,    +  + ,    ,   ,   ,  () ,    *     23 .

----------


## -

> .

----------


## Mr.Kronko

*-*,    !!       ..

----------


## nickeler

> () ,    *     23 .

  .      8 .  ,    ,         ...  ,    -  ?      ,   ,     .  ... *Tail*,    , ,     .   ,    -    XXL,    90-60-90    90.     .       " 90",      ,   ,   .       ...    ...    ,  ,  .   *-*,      ...     "8  -      ",   ...  ,  ,           ...

----------

(        ...) 
.   ,       .

----------

*[COLOR="Red"]  
       ,

        !!!
,
       ,

         !!!* *   ,
  ,
  ,
  ,
  ,
  -
 ,
 !*

----------


## nickeler

**,   . ,    . 
    !  , 1:1

----------

> **,   . ,    .

    ,    .          .

----------


## -

> *-*,      ...     "8  -      ",   ...  ,  ,           ...

   ,    ,      .       ,      ,     ,         ...        ,   "  " :)

----------

- ,
 -,  , !
 ,       -
     !
 -  !  - !
 - ,   !
 - !  -  !
   -      !
 - !  - !
 - !  - !
 - !  -  !
 -    !
 - !  - !
 -      !
 -     !
 - !  -  !
 -  !  - !
... ... ...  , ... !
 -  !   -  !
 -    !
 - ,   !
   -   !
 - !  - !
     - !
 -   ,   !
 - ,    !
 - ,    !
 -  !  - !
 - ,   !
 -   !
  -    !
 -   !
   -  !
 -  !  -  !
 - ! ( ,
   -   !)
 -  ,  !
(  ,   )
 , ,  -
 ,   .
 - !  - !
 -  ,  40 !
 - !  -  !
 - !  -  !
... ... -   ...
--, !
!!!
  -  !!!
  -    !!!
   -      300!!!
,    ,  :
  -   !

----------


## RAMM

"Vivo por Ella " Andrea Bocelli & Sandy

----------


## rust

.... 
 ...

----------


## Tail

,    !

----------


## laithemmer

**:      ,    -    :)

----------


## Tail

:          8-   .    ?

----------


## Olio

*Tail*,  )))

----------


## RAMM

> :          8-   .    ?

   .  ( . ,  .  .)      .    . 
   .  http://www.stost.ru/cat/h-24.html

----------


## Tail

> .  ( . ,  .  .)      .    .

      .    !

----------

8 !!!!!!!!!

----------


## Meladon

???? ?????

----------


## nickeler

*Meladon*,    " "..    ?     .  ,      .       ,     .    ,  .

----------


## Sky

> ,

  .     (  -  ,        [     ])   -   ??? ,    -  ,    ⳺.

----------


## nickeler

*Sky*,           " ?"   ,   .         ...  , .  8     .

----------


## Sky

> " ?"

     ,        ... 
  -       .  ,   ,   -    .

----------


## nickeler

*Sky*,     .

----------


## sharasha

.   :    ,    5 .
  - !  ,  ,        !   !

----------


## Meladon

> *Meladon*,    " "..    ?     .  ,      .       ,     .    ,  .

----------


## nickeler

*Meladon*,  ,  .
   ,    " "   ,    ,      ,      ,  .

----------


## Meladon

, , ,     
?    
!

----------

,  )))

----------


## laithemmer

. 
,      -     ?! 
 !  ,    -   8  .
   -   . ...

----------


## sharasha

ҳ         !!!

----------


## laithemmer

*sharasha*,      -     )

----------


## sharasha

*laithemmer*,    ,     .
   . ҳ:  ,     ... ...  ... ...    - ! *!

----------


## Sky

-   ,      -.     -   ,  ' -  -.

----------


## Cveha

,    ,       -   -(      )

----------


## laithemmer

,    -   , -          .    ,  ,   -   ' :(  , .    .    ,     ,  ,   )

----------


## aneisha

*Cveha*,  .       -  -  . ()  
    .    ,     ,  . ,  .

----------


## Mihey

(    ),   ,  ,    (         ,    . ),  (          .     

> .
> ,      -     ?!
>  !  ,    -   8  .
>    -   . ...

      -        ,      ?   ,    ,     ...

----------


## Sky

> 

         -   ...
   -         .         ,     ,   .

----------


## aneisha

> -   ...

       .  .

----------


## sharasha

*Sky*,  ̳    .
   ,     , , ,    (    ),  .   ,        ,     .
      ? ... Ϻ   ( ! !       ,       ,     ),    ?

----------


## Mihey

> -   ...
>    -         .         ,     ,   .

       14   ,    ,     ....    ,    ,   )))))   

> .  .

   ,

----------


## aneisha

> ,

  ,  . ,         .     . ,  .
  ( ,   )    - " " !           . 
 . 
,      .    ,     . )))

----------


## sharasha

> ,      .

  !   !
   75 /D,   S (  ,   ))))
  ?  !  !   ! *!
____
. ̳,    !)))

----------


## Sky

-               -      .  

> ,

        100 .
_________________________________
   -    8       ))) 
.. *Mihey*,   䳺  ,    -  '      **:    ˲  ,     () 
...
 : 
...
-  
-  
-- 
... _  172  19.03.1994_

----------


## Elvi$

,              .      8      ()  ,          .

----------


## -

> 75 /D,   S (  ,

     99 DVD,   VHS,  b29,  ,      (..     ,   ) 
,  -   (       ),     , .. ,                  .    ,  )

----------


## Scald

.

----------


## -

*Scald*,  , ,  -   .       (   ),        .

----------


## Scald

.           .   8

----------


## Def

!

----------


## Scald

**:        .

----------


## Def

...

----------


## laithemmer

*Def*,        ,          ))

----------


## Def

> *Def*,        ,          ))

    .    .
   ,   .
    ...

----------


## laithemmer

*Def*,   ,      (       ).  - !
 ,   -  ))  ....

----------


## Def

> *Def*,   !  -     !
>  ,   -  ))  ....

    ,      ,  .
  ,    .

----------


## Sky

> -  ))  ....

      ,   ( ).

----------

> .    .

  
   :       ,     .        ,       .    -      .    --,  , .      ,  ,  . 
           (   ,     ).  8  -  ,    ... . 
 -,  ....  ,  .        ).          .    .    ,      ,  .    .    .  )

----------


## Cveha

,    ,      -     ,    ,    (      ). 
      ,     ,    )))

----------


## Nata

(   ,      ),    ,       ...
        ,              ( ,  ...)           ...

----------


## WildChild

. , -  ? :)))

----------

> . , -  ? :)))

  !  !  ,    "".

----------


## Nata

> !  !  ,    "".

   ...
    " "  "   -  " 
   8

----------


## AmoKK

??

----------


## aneisha

,  23    ...

----------


## sharasha

,     ! "", "".  ?      .
   ?        , ?

----------


## Nata

""   ,   100   ...
     !!!            ,      
     ,   "  "

----------

> ??

  AmoKK,       ?

----------


## nickeler

?    ?  ?  ....
  , ...  ...  .      ,           - ?

----------


## sharasha

*nickeler*, .     -      !)

----------


## admin

**,       ,     14  (4    ).

----------


## nickeler

*sharasha*,     ... , ...  ...

----------


## sharasha

*nickeler*,    !  ?
   !!! ,  !)))))))

----------


## nickeler

*sharasha*, !

----------


## Nata

,  .....   ,

----------


## Sky

> ,

        ,   .

----------


## sharasha

*Sky*, ?  ?  ,     !))))

----------


## Sky

> ,     !))))

  '      ,     "" () 
..           /     , ?

----------


## Nata

,

----------


## Meladon

8 
   2

----------


## Sky

*Meladon*,      .        3 ,      .

----------


## Nata

8      ,

----------


## laithemmer

> 8

     ?  
   ....

----------


## Nata

> ?

   ,     ,        ,         ....

----------


## laithemmer

*Nata*, ,    :)     ,      ,         ))
  -   .  ,  ,   ,     .......

----------


## Nata



----------


## Olio

*Nata*, '  ,   ,     , ?

----------


## laithemmer

*Olio*, ,  ,      -   ,   ,  :)
    " ".

----------


## Olio

?   )   ?))) 
    )))

----------


## Sky

*Olio*,,    .

----------


## Olio

*Sky*, , ,   ))  )))))))

----------


## Nata

³           ,

----------


## laithemmer

' ,     ,    ,      :)

----------


## nickeler

,      ....      ...  , ...       - 8 =..    ...

----------


## zashtrihovana

> ,      ....      ...  , ...       - 8 =..    ...

       .      .       8    .
    .

----------


## Nata

,    ....
       ,  ...              8         
     ........

----------


## laithemmer

:(    "" -

----------


## Nata



----------


## nickeler

*laithemmer*,  , ?

----------


## laithemmer

*nickeler*,     ,  ""    ...

----------


## zashtrihovana

> *nickeler*,     ,  ""    ...

   ,    - .

----------


## Sky

*nickeler*,   ,     :)

----------


## Olio

*Sky*,    ?))

----------


## Sky

*Olio*, ?   ...  ...      ))))

----------


## Nata

> *nickeler*,   ,     :)

     ,

----------


## Sky



----------

!  !  ! , ,     !

----------


## andy

> )    )

   -     ,   ""   " "?!

----------


## laithemmer

> -

  ƺ -   .        ,    !

----------


## AlexDS

...       ... ,  ,    () ...
...     ,

----------


## Slakers

))

----------


## andy

> ƺ -   .        ,    !

      ...

----------


## laithemmer

> ,  -  **   .

  WOK!  ))   

> ...

  ;)    ? ƺ   ,   . ,    -     .
    ,    -  -        .     *Femme*.

----------


## Tail

,      ,  8- ?!

----------


## andy

> ,      10    .       .           . ,    ,     "  *". ,   .
>  ,  -     .

  ,   /      /  .   ,             ... ! !!!      !
   ,    "    ...",         *         -?    " "  ?   

> WOK!  ))

  -?     

> ;)    ? ƺ   ,   . , *   -    * .
>     ,    -  -        .     *Femme*.

   !!!

----------


## laithemmer

> -?

  !      ...         

> ,      ,  8- ?!

    !

----------


## nickeler

... ,        ,   .         ))) 
  ,   ,     ,   .      ,  .      .
        .   .     .

----------


## Sky

> !

  ,    ,    ?   

> )

    )

----------


## AlexDS

-...  -     )))

----------


## laithemmer

> !  "  "

     9 , ! !

----------


## andy

> 9 , ! !

  -,   ... ..      
*** 
 ,  : ,   ! !          !
...    ...

----------


## Karen

!       !        ,  !

----------


## Sky

> ...

       ))      䳺

----------


## andy

> !       !        ,  !

  !         
   "  ,  "?   

> ))      䳺

  --!  ! -  ,   -...     ...  ---

----------


## Sky

*andy*,     ,          -    )

----------


## Karen

8 .          .    .    .  ,         .       ,  ''   '' .

----------


## andy

> *andy*,     ,          -    )

  --!  -  ,   ... !

----------


## Sky

*andy*,           . 
..  ,    (  ) - - .

----------


## laithemmer



----------


## zhana

8  - http://kaktus.ua/zhenskie_podarki-c-76.html

----------


## murzilka

> 5 :)))

  ,   ,         http://topgoods.com.ua/category/apple-iphone-6 :)   ,  ,  ,    !    multy touch :)
   ,  ,      ,     .
  - ,    ,  ,   ,      :)

----------


## V00D00People

, , , ,  ,   !  
     !          ,   ;)

----------


## 23q

.  .       .    . -.

----------


## Sky

ĳ, ! ³   **        !   **:    *23q*,        .

----------


## 23q

...    ?

----------


## Karen

> ĳ, ! ³   **        ! https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.n...4c68da6eda03ad  **:    *23q*,        .

   .   

> ...    ?

                  !!!

----------


## 23q

. . .  . .

----------

,     :

----------

, ,   
 ,     :)

----------


## LOGR

> , ,   
>  ,     :)

   ()

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Tail

,   ,    ))

----------


## Karen

> ,   ,    )) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IiinC_8dRnI

   *Tail*,         ???????

----------


## Tail

> *Tail*,         ???????

     : -   "  " "))
   ...   ,   ,   .      ))     ?

----------


## Karen

> : -   "  " "))
>    ...   ,   ,   .      ))     ?

   !!!

----------


## Tail

> !!!

     : "  " "))

----------


## Karen

> : "  " "))

   !   ,   *Tail* ,        ???????

----------


## alexx76

> !   ,   *Tail* ,        ???????

  ))..    )

----------


## Karen

> ))..    )

    ?

----------


## laithemmer

> !   ,   Tail ,        ???????

  .

----------


## Karen

> .

      ,       . 
      .

----------


## laithemmer

> ,       . 
>       .

  ֳ    ,            -  8 , ...  ᒺ )))

----------


## Barga

> :       ?       !

   ! :)))

----------


## Karen

> ! :)))  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CcEcrW8-7Qs

        ,  .

----------


## les

,     .
  ,    .

----------


## Karen

> ,     .
>   ,    .

     .  40  8  .

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## James999

> :       ?       !

     ?) , ,   .  ,    -  .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SQTbF4I7h0

----------


## kusturica

> http://s.pikabu.ru/images/big_size_c...0803715446.jpg

     )

----------


## les

> ! !

   ?    ,    ?

----------


## Karen

> ,     2

  .    .

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Karen

,  8  ???

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Igor38

,      -  ,       .      ,       :       , ,  ,         , ,   .
            !  
  -       ,       ,     ,    - ,    ,    .                                                                                     
      ,      . ,    ,        -  __            .        . ,    ,    ,   !                         
,    ,      ,     ,     .

----------


## Dracon

> 8

          

> ,  8  ???

          

> ,  8  ???

          

> ,     .
>   ,    .

----------


## Karen



----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Karen



----------


## GVL224

> https://picsovet2.kidstaff.net/uploa...80_650x650.jpg

       :)

----------


## Dracon

> https://picsovet2.kidstaff.net/uploa...80_650x650.jpg

   *Karen*,     - * Xiaomi Redmi Note 9 3/64GB Forest Green* - https://rozetka.com.ua/ua/xiaomi_red...en/p209755813/       

> ,  8  ???

   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Barga

> Xiaomi Redmi Note 9 *3*/64GB Forest Green

----------


## Karen

,        !!!      !!! , , ,    .   

> 

    .     .

----------


## Barga

> .     .

     ,   !

----------


## Dracon

> https://picsovet2.kidstaff.net/uploa...80_650x650.jpg

   

> !!! , , ,    .

     )))    

> https://picsovet2.kidstaff.net/uploa...80_650x650.jpg

   

> !     ! !

     -   !!!

----------


## Karen



----------


## Barga



----------


## Jedi_Lee

*,  !     !!*

----------


## Karen

!!!         !!!!

----------


## Merry Corpse



----------


## Karen

.      .

----------


## Dracon



----------


## Barga



----------


## GVL224

.

----------


## Barga

> .

       ,       !    !

----------


## GVL224

> ,       !    !

  "   "...

----------


## Barga

> "   "...

----------


## GVL224

?

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------


## Dracon



----------

